# Safari/firefox crashes upon flash app



## catalanfc (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

Since I have upgraded to the last version of adobe flash player 9.0.124, Safari crashes systematicelly on certain website when flash player 9 is required, I have attached the crashed log.

My config is : Macos tiger 10.4.6
Macbook intel 1.83Ghz 1Gb ram
Acces to the web through a 3G mobile dongle

I'm a bit short on idea as I've done the following test and the problem remains the same :
- Tried on Firefox, same issue
- Uninstall (no more crash but obsiously no Flash player anymore) + reinstall several time
- Test under another account
- Disk permission repaired (It reported an error but didn't fix the issue)
- removed the plist files
- removed manualy /library/preferences/macromedia/flash player
- reboot

Well to do it simple, I'm stuck, would like to install a previous version but can't find one on the web (even on versiontracker) so if someone could inspire me I would be pleased !!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2008)

The Flash plugin is messing up! Uninstall the flash plugin to see if it helps.


----------



## catalanfc (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, as soons as I uninstall adobe flash player my internet browser doesn't crash anymore but what could I use to read the web-based flash application ?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2008)

First open Disk Utility (/Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility) and "Repair Permissions" on the drive.  Then download the latest Flash plugin and , but don't open any browser yet.  After the Flash plugin install use Disk Utility again and "Repair Permissions" yet again. Hopefully this will fix the problem.


----------



## catalanfc (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I tried this operation but it was unsuccessful, actually the flash plugin installer automatically opens a web browser  at the end of the install...

Anyway I finally found a light improvement by copying the files install from flash player 8 (found on a mac forum) straight in /library/internet plugin

Now I can use most of flash based application (youtube...) but some of them still requires flash 9.

Pretty strange...


----------



## 1040 (Jun 13, 2008)

I had the same problem, my flash plugin crashes both Safari and Firefox.  They worked before, but now all sites crash and an error warning about something probably is wrong with my flash player. I used the adobe uninstall file,  reinstalled older 9 versions included the r47 that some other forums mentions, repaired disk permissions, but still no luck.  This is very frustrating and there should be many more out there with the same problem.  I have no idea where the problem lies, OS X or Flash, but there ought to be a fix for this as 50% of my browsing now is useless without Flash.


----------



## catalanfc (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I'm still running with the same config with flash player 8.

If it helps, I didn't use an installer but I copied directly the installed files, and I didn't try to do the same with the flash 9.

Good luck !


----------



## 1040 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I've been working on this on an off for 3 days now, and this is not a new issue as can be read on this Adobe forum.

Finally after trying most recommended fixes, and I need Flash 9 to work, doing sodu commands in the terminal etc.  you name it!  I went to basic and reinstalled OS X.

Now that worked for now, but I have no idea where this buggy thing originated from, could be an OS X upgrade or maybe because I installed Firefox or something like that??

Now, there will be no upgrades on me before Apple and Adobe come together and fix this meSS.

Oh, if someone think it's a hardware issue, I have a Mac Mini with Intel Core Duo chip.  The rest of my stuff run on Linux/Windows, and this is my first Apple machine, and now it  works, for a long while I hope


----------

